# Anyone have info on Rondell Wheels?



## RSZero1 (Dec 1, 2002)

There's a nice rim produced by Rondell in a 17" with a nice lip, similar to a BMW Mesh rim for the A4. However I know nothing about this company.


----------



## VWPal (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have info on Rondell Wheels? (RSZero1)*

They are a TUV approved German manufacturer, which produces many OEM wheels. The reason for the BMW mesh similarity is because they make the BMW mesh wheel for the 5 series(previous model) sports package as well as others such as the previous 7 series sports package. They are a good quality wheel, but focus on the oem market not the aftermarket which is why they do little advertising over here(they may do more in europe, I don't know). 
The wheel exchange carries them.
http://www.thewheelexchange.co....html


----------



## RSZero1 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have info on Rondell Wheels? (VWPal)*

Very cool, thanks for the info. So I would assume since their specialty is OEM wheels, these are probably not lightweight.
The Mesh pictured are exactly what I was looking at. Would anyone happen to have a pic on a A4 with sport susp?


----------



## VWPal (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have info on Rondell Wheels? (RSZero1)*

I've been looking at this possibility for wheels as well. Here are some pics that I found. I don't know the weight, but I would assume not light weight, but I'm not racing so I don't really care.


----------

